# Need cheap multichannel home amp solution



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I want to do some experimentation over the winter months with multichannel upmixing from 2 channel recordings. That and sound field processing. I have a ton of junk laying around my house where I could probably cobble something together. But, I'm looking for something a little more elegant.

I need 8 channels of amplification. Preferably around 30Wx6 plus 60Wx2 but will settle for just about anything that will make reasonably loud and undistorted sound.

Trying to keep cost below $100

Any ideas?

Ge0


----------

